# Diagramas de Bode en Isis Proteus



## vinho (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola. Como puedo generar diagramas de bode en el isis proteu? o sea, necesito el diagrama en función de la frecuencia que compare la señal de entrada de por ejemplo un filtro, con la señal de salida. Es posible hacer esto en Isis?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 27, 2011)

Utilizando el modo grafico de ISIS. Los ejemplos estan en la carpeta SAMPLES\Graph Based Simulation


----------

